

Ask HN: This doesn't exist: GPS pet implant - anonym9

I&#x27;ve been researching the subject, and it appears there is no such thing as an implantable GPS locator for pets. The microchip which they commonly receive does not have GPS and can only be read using a special scanner at the vet. There are a lot of GPS collars available, but if the pet is stolen or the collar falls off, those are useless. Anyway just thought that someone looking for a useful project might want to think about it
======
valarauca1
The reason they don't get implanted is you can't charge them under their skin.
You also need more then a GPS receiver, but some form a transmitter I.E.: GSM,
EDGE, etc. to push data back to the client looking for the animal.

Yes GSM/SMS+GPS transmitters can last for months, but normally your pet lasts
longer then months.

~~~
partisan
What if you were to use wifi to pinpoint the location instead of actual GPS?
Would that make the hardware less bulky? Can you use inductive wireless
charging to recharge the device?

------
matthewmacleod
Nice idea, and I'm sure there are a bunch of people keeping an eye on it, but
I don't think it's going to work in practice with currently-available
technology.

The smallest GPS module I've seen while looking is the Micro Hornet
([http://www.origingps.com/?post_type=products&p=78](http://www.origingps.com/?post_type=products&p=78))
and that's still fairly chunky at ~6mL - and that's without cell radio,
battery etc.

So a good idea, but probably not practical with COTS technology yet.

------
MalcolmDiggs
That's a really interesting idea.

I would buy one. My dog was stolen from me (I had her tied up outside a store,
and when I came out she had been taken). Witnesses helped me track down the
thieves (just some crackheads) and I got the dog back... but I was very very
lucky. I would love to implant something like this in her.

I would imagine that kinetic energy could be harnessed to power the unit.

And for those who are wondering: Yes the thieves took her collar off
immediately. That was probably the first thing they did, I found it on the
ground.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I saw an article here on HN once mentioning tech that generates power based on
constant motion, &/or body heat. My thought would be to utilize that to power
whatever chip would do this.

Sorry but I can't seem to find the story or I'd reference it.

------
brudgers
What's the use case?

GPS collars meet most common needs such as for hunting dogs. Pets that are let
run, by definition return else they would be feral not pets. The standard RFID
chip improves the lost pet case significantly and cheaply and without having
to plug the cat into a USB charger at night.

------
jloughry
Another problem with the GPS component is that it's extremely sensitive to
antenna coupling, and might not work if entirely submerged in (what is
essentially) water.

